

James Hoff’s music goes viral - erikschoster
http://www.frieze.com/issue/article/music31/

======
iamben
If you're as interested as I was, you can hear the ringtones on his SoundCloud
page:
[https://soundcloud.com/thee_james_hoff](https://soundcloud.com/thee_james_hoff)

And some of the 'Blaster' stuff here: [https://soundcloud.com/pan_recs/james-
hoff-erblast-pan-55](https://soundcloud.com/pan_recs/james-hoff-erblast-
pan-55)

~~~
e40
I can't imagine listening to that for long. It gave me a headache after a few
seconds.

